# long trips



## blackfoot88 (Jul 24, 2014)

I heard about someone getting longer trips to places a few hours away. How does that work, and how can I get in on that?


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Luck of the draw; someone pings you and that's their destination. I've gotten three such requests and had to turn one down because of a prior commitment. It's possible that certain large events might have a higher proportion of distant trips.


----------



## David DiCostanzo (Jul 25, 2014)

It may not be worth it if you go too far. You still have to drive all the way back.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

I keep a small bag with toiletries and a change of unmentionables when I'm booked with overseas guests. 

Once a 6hr Sydney tour ending up at the airport turned into 3 days away from home down at Canberra (Australia's DC).


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

David DiCostanzo said:


> It may not be worth it if you go too far. You still have to drive all the way back.


A very wise statement.

Let's say you use the $0.56/mile IRS figure for the cost of a car. Then factor in Uber's 20% cut, which gives you an 80% net. And assume that you will drive back empty.

To break even on the mileage you would need to get $0.56*2= $1.12/mile
To get $1.12/mi. after Uber's cut: $1.12 / .8 = $1.40/mi

So if you are in LA/OC driving UberX and are getting $1.25/mi, the farther you go, the worse off you are if you return empty. If you are in a higher rate area, say San Diego, and getting $1.65/mi then go for it!

A few customers have asked me about super long trips. Around here, they would ask about whether I would drive Las Vegas (hypothetically for my questioners). Here is a comparison between Orange County to Las Vegas and San Diego to Las Vegas:

Trip Miles(1 way) Min. ( 1 way) per/min per/mi mi rev min rev flat fare Tot Fare DriverNet Tot Cost Trip Net Per Hr
SD-> LV 270 240 0.29 1.25 337.5 69.6 2.61 409.71 327.97 302.40 25.57 3.20
OC-> LV 331 292 0.24 1.65 546.15 70.08 3.35 619.58 495.86 370.72 125.14 12.86

From the LA or OC area I would never take the ride, unless they were going to go round trip.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> Let's say you use the $0.56/mile IRS figure for the cost of a car...


That's not an actual expense; it's a standard deduction that includes fixed costs (depreciation, insurance, license, registration) as well as variable costs (fuel, maintenance) that are not "standard" for all drivers/vehicles. My trip this week was 89 miles, the last 27 of which was in an area where I'm not allowed to pick up and the rest of which was a low likelihood of a pickup. I still think it was worth it; I had guaranteed 50% utilization at a time of day with low demand, and it was mostly highway miles instead of bouncing around the city. My estimated vehicle operating cost was around 33 cents a mile. After Uber's take and expenses, it works out to $107 in my pocket for three hours' work, or an annualized equivalent of a $74k salary. Last night, my takehome after expenses for local trips over a period of about two hours was $15.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

You didn't say where the trip originated, but at least both of the markets that you list (Boston/Providence) have mileage rates above $1.40, $1.45 and $2.30 respectively. That makes long trips a better proposition for you, especially if done in R.I.

(I admit that the $0.56/mile is not standard for everyone, but I suspect many do not factor depreciation and increased maintenance into the equation and is therefore worth using as a starting point, anyway.)


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

True, it was out of the Providence market at $2.30/mi. I don't bother thinking about depreciation; the miles I drive for Uber are negligible compared with the 600+ miles a week I'm already driving for my real job, and I even with the beating its getting I could still sell the car for more than I paid for it. I realize not everyone has that luxury.


----------



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

Here in Chicago there is an area called Hyde Park which is full of transplants from other cities and countries and surrounding this area is one of the most dangerous areas in the United States. 

Needless to say when they venture out they typically go all the way north to the downtown area. So a trip one way can net you a quick twenty and you drop the person off in a busy area so it's a win win.


----------

